
New Hardware, Switching to Arch Linux and PCI Passthrough for Gaming - timakro
https://timakro.de/blog/new-hardware-switching-to-arch-linux/
======
mercxry
You did what I've been thinking to do from some weeks, my only problem is
having only one monitor and older hardware but this is inspiring, good job!

I would have appreciated photos and screenshots of the setup and maybe a video
too to have a better overview.

